# Boats



## JamesH (Mar 19, 2004)

What is a good boat to start off with I am thinking of getting a ripmax tomkat from a model shop who are selling it at £70 for the rtr


James


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

go over to www.rccaraction.com

search the main page or go to the links section. i know there is a way to get to the boat forums but i dont remember how. i dont have a boat. i was just looking.
airage media handles a few different magazines and they run these forums.
airplanes also.


----------

